# Treating a dog with CBD oil, has anyone?



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Following 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've been reading enough that I am seriously considering becoming a distributor for one of the companies that make it- maybe it'll support me in old age lol... but joking aside, my carpenter's two of five kids have epilepsy- and they have completely quit having seizures. They aren't old enough for it to be a placebo effect which is why I started reading about it (that, and my old hippy status) as I was considering it for my very big pharma father (who is a pharmacist).


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Not with my dog but my Brother-in-law uses it to help with his ALS symptoms. I’m definitely a believer. Good luck with Kaya, I hope it helps.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am using HempRx for both Duke and Charlie. Duke gets .5ml twice a day and Charlie gets .75ml twice a day. I'm using it for Duke's IBD and Charlie's anxiety and surgery recovery. It seems to be helping.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I know a number of people with various health issues, including rheumatoid arthritis and osteoarthritis who are using it to treat/manage their medical conditions with amazing results - 'life changing' for some of them. So am hoping the same will hold true for my 'Miss Kaya'. 

I had started her off on a dosage of less than 1 mg. CBD/10 lbs. of body weight, once a day, to see how she would tolerate it, she had no problems with it, so I have increased it (over a couple of weeks) to 7 mg CBD twice a day, (she weighs 62 lbs.) and it does seem to be helping her - managing the pain without leaving her sedated or causing any negative side effects. Her appetite is good, she is a healthy weight, sleeps well, and when she is awake, she is alert, bright eyed, and over all a pretty happy girl considering where she was a few weeks ago.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Fingers crossed for continued progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Fingers crossed for continued progress
> 
> Thank you! Good to hear it is helping Duke and Charlie, hope that things continue to get better for them. Perhaps you might share how it has helped them?
> 
> I have done a lot of researching on the use of CBD oil for people and pets, it is complex, mind boggling really, but does provide some hope for providing an 'alternative' and more natural option for management/ treatment of some medical conditions.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Not CBD, but natural. I follow an animal herbalist out of Canada. 
Here is a really great blog post on some of the herbal options. 
I used this post to formulate for my little guy who has hip displasia. He is doing great these days and very rarely needs RX pain meds. (He has had one since April)
https://www.thepossiblecanine.com/herbal-support-for-arthritis


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh
I had this bookmarked as we were chatting about it in class.
https://www.projectcbd.org/claws-and-effect-use-of-medical-marijuana-for-pets


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing the articles. Good to hear your little one is doing well.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I am using HempRx for both Duke and Charlie. Duke gets .5ml twice a day and Charlie gets .75ml twice a day. I'm using it for Duke's IBD and Charlie's anxiety and surgery recovery. It seems to be helping.


Jenn - can you shed some light on the "anxiety" part? Specifically, how is it helping Charlie's anxiety? What noticeable differences do you see?

Thank you!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mayabear said:


> Jenn - can you shed some light on the "anxiety" part? Specifically, how is it helping Charlie's anxiety? What noticeable differences do you see?
> 
> Thank you!


I'm not sure on the "how" it works; rather just that I started researching it as a natural option to help treat Charlie's anxiety. Charlie is also on Clomicalm, but this last summer his fearfulness with noise seemed to be escalating. I worked with a holistic vet and she recommended trying it for Charlie. While researching for him, I noticed it was also recommended for helping dogs with IBD. Duke is newly diagnosed with IBD. I started Duke on it first and his stomach has improved. But I'm also changing his diet to a different protein source and have him on metranidazole. Duke went from having multiple "urpy/nausea" episodes a week to one in the last two months. Charlie's anxiety seems better; but we haven't had any thunderstorms since the first week in November and no fireworks. For me, the real test on how it's helping his anxiety will be New Year's Eve. I started him on it about 2 weeks ago; maybe 3. His pain seems better but also not sure if time/recovery/pt is helping as well. I'm willing to try all things and eliminate as needed.

Edited to add: Charlie has not been as anxious (pacing/drooling/scratching at the floor/trying to hide) since I started him on the Hemp Rx. Per my note above though - we've not had any thunderstorms. We have had rain and wind though and he was even willing to go outside. He would not do that before.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I'm not sure on the "how" it works; rather just that I started researching it as a natural option to help treat Charlie's anxiety. Charlie is also on Clomicalm, but this last summer his fearfulness with noise seemed to be escalating. I worked with a holistic vet and she recommended trying it for Charlie. While researching for him, I noticed it was also recommended for helping dogs with IBD. Duke is newly diagnosed with IBD. I started Duke on it first and his stomach has improved. But I'm also changing his diet to a different protein source and have him on metranidazole. Duke went from having multiple "urpy/nausea" episodes a week to one in the last two months. Charlie's anxiety seems better; but we haven't had any thunderstorms since the first week in November and no fireworks. For me, the real test on how it's helping his anxiety will be New Year's Eve. I started him on it about 2 weeks ago; maybe 3. His pain seems better but also not sure if time/recovery/pt is helping as well. I'm willing to try all things and eliminate as needed.
> 
> Edited to add: Charlie has not been as anxious (pacing/drooling/scratching at the floor/trying to hide) since I started him on the Hemp Rx. Per my note above though - we've not had any thunderstorms. We have had rain and wind though and he was even willing to go outside. He would not do that before.


Thanks for the details. I want to give it a shot with Maya. She is 3 now, but can get quite nervous and anxious on walks. We live in a busy part of town, and she has been socialized with all her surrounding since 10 weeks old. But city buses, windy situations, sudden noises/movement set her off and she speeds up her walk. Since it happens abruptly, a quick tug could throw one off balance, especially with the icy cold of Boston. 

I want her to enjoy her walks and would be willing to try anything that may calm her. Do you recommend giving it a shot?

I hope things go well for Duke and Charlie!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Mayabear said:


> Thanks for the details. I want to give it a shot with Maya. She is 3 now, but can get quite nervous and anxious on walks. We live in a busy part of town, and she has been socialized with all her surrounding since 10 weeks old. But city buses, windy situations, sudden noises/movement set her off and she speeds up her walk. Since it happens abruptly, a quick tug could throw one off balance, especially with the icy cold of Boston.
> 
> I want her to enjoy her walks and would be willing to try anything that may calm her. Do you recommend giving it a shot?
> 
> I hope things go well for Duke and Charlie!


I think for Duke it is definitely helping. For Charlie, I think I will have a real sense after the fireworks on New Years Eve. That tends to put him in a blind panic. I'm optimistic though. I worked with a holistic vet to get the correct dosage and all CBD oils are not created equal. My regular vet doesn't put much stock in it. But the traditional methods aren't working that well for Charlie so I have nothing to lose by trying it. The HempRx is expensive, but I found it through petstruly.com at a more affordable price than through my vet's office.

Let me know if you decide to try it with Maya.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

This article may be helpful. https://www.petreleaf.com/cbd/pet-anxiety-prevention


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That article is helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby passed away in July, but was on CBD for quite awhile. She suffered from arthritis, wrist joint deterioration and spondylosis. I also made Golden Paste/Turmeric Paste and she had 3 tsp./3 times a day. She had acupuncture and cold laser 2 times a month. I was able to keep her off pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Ruby. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## Mayabear (Aug 26, 2015)

jennretz said:


> I think for Duke it is definitely helping. For Charlie, I think I will have a real sense after the fireworks on New Years Eve. That tends to put him in a blind panic. I'm optimistic though. I worked with a holistic vet to get the correct dosage and all CBD oils are not created equal. My regular vet doesn't put much stock in it. But the traditional methods aren't working that well for Charlie so I have nothing to lose by trying it. The HempRx is expensive, but I found it through petstruly.com at a more affordable price than through my vet's office.
> 
> Let me know if you decide to try it with Maya.


I will. It is worth trying at the very least. We are out of the country for the next 2.5 weeks, but will commence upon our return.

Hope the fireworks don't affect Charlie too much. Maya, who can get quite panicky at the drop of a hat (in fact, a falling hat would have her headed for the hills!), surprisingly is unaffected by fireworks, lightning - those sort of noises. But large groups of people, abrupt sounds - those seem to be scare her. We try our best to avoid situations we know will stress her, but sometimes those cannot be avoided.

Will update once we start the CBD oil, thanks for all the information.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Kaya has been on the CBD oil for three weeks now. Keeping in mind there is no 'set' dosage for dogs, I have been slowly building up to a dosage that seems to be working for her, I did need to give her the Metacam, only once, in the last week, when she was having a particularly rough day, then I increased her dosage a bit, she has been doing better since then. What I am seeing is a more comfortable 'pup', she moves more easily, she is happier, and more active, and wanting to play, the stress panting has stopped, that 'sad' look is gone from her face and being an 'anxious' girl by nature, she is a calmer pup. I haven't seen any unwanted side effects, no loss of appetite, no upset stomach, nothing that tells me it is not agreeing with her. She does like the taste of it, (comes from wherever she is when she hears me open the container I keep it in) so I can put it directly into her mouth. So far, so good, from what I can tell.


----------



## Fosterpuppymom (Dec 28, 2017)

My friend sells an organic hemp oil product made specifically for pets. HempWorx Pure CBD Oils | World's Purest CBD Oil I haven't personally tried it on my dog but I know her neighbor is going to use it on her dog who is suffering from cancer. I hope this helps give your pupper relief!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Fosterpuppymom said:


> My friend sells an organic hemp oil product made specifically for pets. HempWorx Pure CBD Oils | World's Purest CBD Oil I haven't personally tried it on my dog but I know her neighbor is going to use it on her dog who is suffering from cancer. I hope this helps give your pupper relief!


Thank you. Hope it works well for the neighbour's dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The HempRx that I have been giving to Charlie for his anxiety (and surgery recovery) is definitely helping. While he did get anxious last night with the fireworks, he did not panic. There was no clawing the door to get in the basement and he was content to snuggle up against me. I petted him for awhile and then he was content to go into his kennel to sleep. I left the door open so he could get out if he wanted.

Here's one of the best descriptions I've found so far. This isn't where I buy it.

HempRx - Well-Pet Dispensary


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for a sharing your experience, wonderful that it has helped Charlie!! Hope that it continues to work well for him!

Have found it has been having a calming effect on 'Miss Kaya' as well. She has always been anxious - stressed by environmental changes, sudden movements of new and strange objects, and has sound/storm phobias as well. Whether it is the pain and inflammation management aspect that is helping her to relax or that the CBD has helped her to be more 'balanced' emotionally, not sure, but the change has definitely been a 'good' one for her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Some information for those who may be considering using CBD oil for their pup. 

https://www.cannabiscare.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/PetBrochure.pdf


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

At 10 yrs. old 'Miss Kaya' seems to have gotten her 'puppy' back. It has been some time since I have seen her pick up a toy and really play. I think we are on the right track.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's great.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Ahhh Kaya....you’re such a sweet girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

We had a January thunderstorm last night in Illinois. And Charlie did really well considering this usually puts him into a blind panic (the thunder). When the wind was really picking up, he started scratching the plastic bottom in his crate. I sat with him for a bit and he went back in the kennel. It started thundering about an hour later and he did fine. Didn't scratch at the basement door to go down or anything. I think I was more worried about him than he was.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear Charlie fared so well during the thunderstorm. 

We do worry, it is only natural, especially when they have a history of anxiety and panic in situations that we cannot control. Bless your heart for understanding and helping him!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I am now convinced the CBD oil is helping Charlie. Normally the rains since yesterday would put him in a blind panic. He spent the night in his kennel (no scratching or barking), ate his breakfast this morning and actually went outside to do his business. No panting, pacing or drooling this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing such a wonderful update! 
So good to see that Charlie is doing so well!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

CBD oil has been a topic of conversation for the past few weeks at our obedience class. Our instructor started using it for her 11 year old GSD who has arthritis after the dogs chiropractor recommended it. They've had great results. York is now back to jumping up on the bed, in and out of the car, ect. The instructor has also started using it herself with good results as well. Including no more stiff joints in the morning, blood pressure has been regulated, and vision improving. I ordered some and tried it with Banshee for the 1st time just the other day. Parking lots of all things give her high anxiety. The act of going through a door of a new place gives her high anxiety. Whining, barking, ect followed by lots of pulling on the leash ect. So off we went to Lowes. I heard ONE minimal, low whine as I parked the car. She walked relatively nicely into the building (I still have my arm lol). 5 minutes or so of acclimation and she was asking to work. She did a great job, truly remarkable for her. Not bothered a bit by the environment. Granted, that was one time, so maybe a fluke but gosh I hope not. She'll be out and about again this week so we shall see.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! 
Sometimes benefits can be noticed right away, other benefits seem to 'evolve' over time. With my girl Kaya, in the beginning there was noticeable relaxation in her anxiety levels, in time her arthritis symptoms have disappeared, she is a much happier pup and no longer suffers with stiffness after resting after taking a nice, long walk.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

An article that explores the potential uses of CBD oil for dogs https://cannabissupplementsforpets.com/benefits-of-cbd-for-dogs/

A quick update on Miss Kaya. She has been on the CBD oil for 3 months, and has shown a slow and steady improvement in her condition (arthritis) in that time. She sets the pace on our walks, more often than not, it is a nice steady tail wagging trot. The walks are now longer in distance and duration and more frequent, and she doesn't tire out and slow down before we are done, even during the second one and she no longer shows any signs stiffness or limping after resting after exercise.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetw...h-risks-abuse-potential-for-cbd/#58641a1f6b88


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

CBD oil is sure working it's magic for my 12 year old giant breed that started showing hind leg lameness. Best is the full spectrum, not isolate. All mammals have an endocannaninoid system with cannabinoid receptors, our body produces its own cannabinoids so no wonder it works so well when you give it a boost with CBD oil. 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=endocannabinoid+system


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am researching more on this for Hogan. How much does one give their dogs or does it vary on strength and the health condition? Hogan has had seizures, arthritis and season allergies and I am looking into if this product may assist with any of these conditions, along with standard medicines he is already on.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am researching more on this for Hogan. How much does one give their dogs or does it vary on strength and the health condition? Hogan has had seizures, arthritis and season allergies and I am looking into if this product may assist with any of these conditions, along with standard medicines he is already on.




I worked with my vet to get to right dosage for each of my guys and it is a different dosage even though they are similar in weight. The range I was given for HempRx was .5ml-1.0ml twice a day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am researching more on this for Hogan. How much does one give their dogs or does it vary on strength and the health condition? Hogan has had seizures, arthritis and season allergies and I am looking into if this product may assist with any of these conditions, along with standard medicines he is already on.


Though the dosage is often prescribed in ml., CBD oil does come in different strengths, so you want to know how many mg. of CBD is prescribed/suggested. When starting to administer CBD it is often advised to start at a lower dosage and work up to the prescribed amount in mg. of CBD. You may see the results you are seeking before reaching the prescribed amount and that is fine, it is a bit of trial and error to find the dosage that works best for your dog. Giving too much can result in the return of symptoms - yes, there is such a thing as 'too much' of a 'good thing', so 'less is more'. 

I am treating Kaya for arthritis symptoms, she is a 60 lb dog, giving her 5 mg. of CBD twice a day, has worked very well for her.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

I hope it's okay to give this thread a small bump - I'm looking to buy some good quality CBD oil for my eldest dog (he has assorted tumours), but I'm based in the UK. Where is the best place to buy some over here?


Thank you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldieMad said:


> I hope it's okay to give this thread a small bump - I'm looking to buy some good quality CBD oil for my eldest dog (he has assorted tumours), but I'm based in the UK. Where is the best place to buy some over here?
> 
> 
> Thank you


I did a Google Search for where to buy it in the UK, here is what comes up-

https://www.google.com/search?q=whe...hrome.0.0l4.6041j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

I don't know anything about any of these sites since I am in the US, I would be sure to check them out carefully. 

Good luck, hope you're able to find some and it helps your boy.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks very much - my Google search didn't come up with results as good as yours.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Just a quick update for Kaya. She has continued to do well on her daily CBD oil dosage, and over time it has helped her to heal become more mobile and physically fit and playing more often. It has also helped immensely with her storm phobias, had been hot with thunderstorms happening fairly regularly, she has handled them well, not bothered at all by the 'quieter' storms, sleeping through them for the most part, but the more severe storms did cause her anxiety, some panting and seeking me out for comfort/security, but she did not hit 'panic mode' which used to often be the case.


----------



## PaulReidGkG (Oct 21, 2020)

CBD has fascinated effect on your body, it is used in medicine for multiple reasons, and that's something natural. If your dog is dealing with some health issues you should better ask a veterinary doctor, he knows for sure what's good for your dog. But if you want to buy CBD oil, there ae a lot of sites that sell it, I personally bought once and reanimated satisfied, It really helped. I want to wish a faster rehabilitation for your dog


----------



## LukeSrm (Mar 29, 2021)

Actually, I haven't treated my dog with CBD, but I used and still use CBD for treating purposes myself.
I know, many people think that CBD is harmful, and can create addiction, but I am the person who uses it for the last three years, and I can say for sure that CBD is a wonderful and incredibly useful product.
My doctor recommend taking CBD as a stress-relieving product, and my first reaction was negative as I was afraid of using marijuana products, but now, I understand that I was wrong.


----------



## jabir (Jul 13, 2021)

Charliethree said:


> My golden mix, Kaya, who is just a few months shy of 10 yrs. of age, has been recently diagnosed with arthritis. I am reluctant to use conventional anti-inflammatory/pain medications - long term with her, due to the potential for negative side effects. We have however, started on a journey of treating the inflammation and pain with CBD oil, (THC free) and supplementing with hemp seed oil as well, and limiting her exercise to a few leash walks a day(for now). (I do have Metacam as a 'back up' if needed.)
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone who has used CBD oil to treat their dog. Your thoughts? Did it work for your dog? Did your dog experience any 'negative' side effects?


I have used it for my dog with vet recommendation and have seen good results, There was no side affect i saw using cbd oil for pain but you should consult vet before choosing for your pet


----------

